# Synthergine - another set of before and after blood test results!



## Synthetek (Apr 6, 2012)

More and more of our customers are taking advantage of our FREE Synthergine promotion.

Here is another set of blood test results sent in to us by our customers who experienced a significant reduction in several values shown in the blood test below.


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 6, 2012)

Cannot argue with the proof! Synthetek Synthergine is the #1 liver protectant in the world, hands down!


----------



## J4CKT (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome once again!


----------



## K1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just more proof as to why Synthetek products are the best!!


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 9, 2012)

I love seeing the proof behind the product!


----------



## Synthetek (Apr 13, 2012)

Several people have already taken advantage of this offer and we are currently expecting approx 3 others.

Come get your FREE Synthergine. All you need to do is use the product and have a pair of blood tests (1 before use and 1 after).


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 13, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Several people have already taken advantage of this offer and we are currently expecting approx 3 others.
> 
> Come get your FREE Synthergine. All you need to do is use the product and have a pair of blood tests (1 before use and 1 after).



:yeahthat:


----------



## *FORGE* (Apr 14, 2012)

Synthetek said:


> Several people have already taken advantage of this offer and we are currently expecting approx 3 others.
> 
> Come get your FREE Synthergine. All you need to do is use the product and have a pair of blood tests (1 before use and 1 after).



:yeahthat:


----------



## powders101 (May 6, 2012)

The only liver protectant I use and this is a great offer to take advantage of!


----------



## ASHOP (May 7, 2012)

ProFIT said:


> I love seeing the proof behind the product!



I have seen these type of results over and over again with Synthergine. Best product of its kind available.


----------



## K1 (May 10, 2012)

It's a must for anyone's daily supplement regiment!


----------



## J4CKT (May 11, 2012)

I just recieved my order, can't wait to claim the free Synthergine.


----------



## K1 (May 16, 2012)

J4CKT said:


> I just recieved my order, can't wait to claim the free Synthergine.



Looking forward to seeing another set of lab results!


----------

